# HD slow after recompile

## praxim

I recently upgraded to the newest Gentoo sources, compiled in support for the SIS 5513 chipsets (I have an ASUS A7S333), and was astounded to find that my HD is no longer optimally configured when I reboot.  Previously, it would already be set up for DMA et al, but now it comes up in a bare state and I get 4MB/s until I do an hdparm.  Use multi and DMA are on by default.  Does anyone know what happened here?

----------

## Ethernal

Did you recompile the kernel with the option that all devices should use DMA by default?

----------

## praxim

 *Quote:*   

> Use multi and DMA are on by default.

 

So, yeah, I compiled it in.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ethernal

sorry, my bad. I've had to little caffeine lately   :Very Happy: 

what options do you enable in hdparm to get it working again by the way?, it's not very l33t, but you could add it to your start.local if nothing else works

----------

## praxim

Yeah, well, I was considering adding an initscript, but if it's at all avoidable I'd rather have it work the way it did before.  Having things cease to function for no good reason makes me very suspicious.

----------

## Jesore

You don't have to add an init script, there is one already.

/etc/init.d/hdparm

if started it activates dma.

I had the same problem some time ago (several kernels ago) but I didn't investigate. 

Jesore

----------

## praxim

I was aware of the initscript, I just meant that I would add it to my boot runlevel.

----------

## arglist

I use the A7S333 Mainboard with the SIS 745 Chipset.

when i used hdparm, my filesystem crashed,

gcc segfaults...

I solved the problem just remove the comments 

in:

/usr/src/linux/drivers/ide/sis5513.c

from

//        { "SiS745",

to

           { "SiS745",

 :Cool: 

before ( hdparm -t /dev/hda ):

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.33 seconds = 4.31 MB/sec

after:

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.33 seconds = 48.12 MB/sec

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## darrylbleau

I've been suffering with 2.8 MB/s on my SiS 5513 boards (two of them) for like 6 months now, just hoping a new kernel comes out that fixes the issue.

I just installed g2 recently...

/etc/init.d/hdparm start

48 MB/s

holy crap!!!

rc-update add hdparm boot

:)

Oh yeah, I tested compiling with hdparm on, seems to have no issues so far. The SiS 5513 gets better performance than some of my intel chipset boards. Nice. Too bad I didn't know about this earlier.

----------

## pYrania

Just wanted to know how my laptop (sis chipset) disk performs w/o hdparm  :Wink: 

With:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 128 MB in 0.30 seconds = 426.67 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 64 MB in 2.77 seconds = 23.10 MB/sec

Without:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 128 MB in 0.33 seconds = 387.88 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 64 MB in 25.18 seconds = 2.54 MB/sec

----------

